# Sharing my skin, Oberon, and Borsa Bella



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello Friends: Just had to share my accessories with all of you. I have the peacock Oberon cover, peacock Borsa Bella cover, and sea horse skin( looks like peacock feathers). Also have the blue mighty brite light and the kandle. Thanks to all for suggestions, etc.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Having trouble uploading my picture. Hope this works!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Those all look so gorgeous together!!!


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great!  I think the Peacock cover has some of the most amazing detail I've ever seen in leatherwork.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a beautiful combination of patterns!  I love the shades of blue.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty. Love those blues in the skin.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very pretty combo, nice job!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

so pretty i never thought of the peacock. a questions on the skins to they start to peal off over time on the page turn buttons?


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous....I have to admit, I am even more hooked on the "kindle dressup" than ever LOL.....I thought a skin would be distracting, but just purchased my first.  Haven't gotten it yet, but seeing you guys and the beautiful art has me hooked.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

zinnia15 said:


> so pretty i never thought of the peacock. a questions on the skins to they start to peal off over time on the page turn buttons?


I've had the same skin on my K2 since I got it the first week of October 2009 and it has not even hinted at peeling. That was my fear too, but so far, so good!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

zinnia15 said:


> so pretty i never thought of the peacock. a questions on the skins to they start to peal off over time on the page turn buttons?


I haven't had mine on all that long, but they still look like the day I applied them. Even if they did peel, I would much rather replace a skin than to look at a naked Kindle with the words rubbed off the page turn buttons..... I hated it when the letters came off my radio buttons in my last car.......... and they eventually wear off my laptop buttons too.... really wanted to protect my page turn buttons.

BEAUTIFUL combination.... I've always liked the peacock, but want it in purple.... I'm considering getting it the large journal Peacock which is available in purple and sticking a plain K cover in it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely combo; you must really be enjoying it; thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful ensemble!  I have the peacock large journal and love it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That skin is....WOW!!!!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, I got this skin yesterday. I have had 2 other glossy ones and did not really like them. Got this one in the matte finish and WOW, no comparison. Definitely worth the extra few bucks.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Your ensemble is truly beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful! You're right, the skin really does look like peacock feathers.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

where did you get that skin? I looked at decalgirl when I was getting mine but couldn't find this one.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SKIN??!!!!!!!!      

I want it so bad!!! Which color are your peacock?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think this is the skin, Sea Horse from Decal Girl-

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/35439


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Your set is just gorgeous. Love the peacock theme and the colors


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice set!


----------

